# Machinery's Handbook -- Large Print edition .



## GailInNM (Jan 15, 2009)

Machinery's Handbook is probably the best known machining reference book every published. It was first published over 90 years ago. 
My copy of Machinery's Handbook was getting a little shop worn. I don't understand it. I had only had it for 25 years and it had only been through one minor flood caused by a household plumbing failure. 

So, about a year ago I decided that it was time for a replacement. After a little research I discovered that it is available in a large print edition, and has been for about 10 years. After price shopping around for a short period, I soon had a copy of the large print edition. 

What a difference. With my workshop edition I was having to use a magnifier to read the small print. The type on the large print edition is 140 percent of the size on the more common toolbox edition. Most of it I can read without unusual visual aids. Now I can check things with the same ease I could years ago. I had gotten to where I would guess about things rather than look them up. 

If you have vision problems it is very worthwhile. I should have bought this years ago when I first started having trouble reading my old friend, the tool box edition.  Since my my old friend is still in usable condition I will be passing it along to some fledging machinist. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Kermit (Jan 15, 2009)

The most recent version available on google books is the FIFTH edition circa 1915.

 ;D  


Seeing as how I'm a complete noob, this will do me just fine for now, but thanks for the heads up on the large print edition. I have no doubt that I'll be needing such sooner rather than later.


it's hard work getting old, it's making me tired all the time,
Kermit


----------



## raym 11 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fledgling Machinists 
seem to be a rarity. I wouldn't know where to find one.  

How 's that for an off topic comment ;D

ray M


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats part of our goal around here Ray.
Find them -- nurture them -- teach them how to fly -- then let them teach us ! 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## raym 11 (Jan 15, 2009)

Gail:
I guess what I'm referring to is someone local to offer hands on direction or share tools ect.

Ray M


----------



## raym 11 (Jan 15, 2009)

There should be a way to donate our small print Handbooks to deserving folks through this site?......................

Ray M


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,

You can send to:
H.T. Ferreira
Rua das Barrocas, 30
2910 SETUBAL
PORTUGAL
 :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## raym 11 (Jan 20, 2009)

The center drawer in my tool chest is so completely barren without the old Handbook in place! I dearly miss pushing it up with my finger in the hole provided at the bottom of the drawer for that purpose. I forget which sage machinist explained to me the reason for that hole. 
 I will replace the Handbook to it's proper place and sometimes lift it out to thumb through its stained and dog eared pages whether I read it or not. The large print edition sits on the wall shelf as a reminder of the many years gone by.

Ray M


----------



## Davo J (May 19, 2009)

Just to let any body in Australia know if they are after one of these books there is a book store called IT Books Online ,were they have 35% discount on the large print. I ordered it for $128.70 delivered (free shipping on orders over $100.00)or a extra $10.00 for registed,. I looked everywhere, even ebay was around that price in US dollars plus shipping other book stores in Australia were 200 to 300 dollars.There is a 3 -4 week ordering period and you pay when they are ready to mail it to you there is no up front payment.I still have another 2 to 3 weeks wait.
Davo J


----------



## John S (May 19, 2009)

Not that I would know anything about these things 

[ame]http://rapidshare.com/files/183027965/MH27.rar[/ame]

JS.


----------

